# HAUNTED RADIO: summer of slaughter, halloween series, blood manor, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off our annual "Summer of Slaughter" celebration with news on the Syfy Channel, New York's Blood Manor, the Halloween franchise, and more!!

Then, we review the 2005 film, "Saw 2." Also, we give you Haunted Radio's Top Ten list of the top horror films taking place during the summer. All of this and so much more in the May 28 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-052814.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

